# WSV attaches prosthetic leg



## RV's mom (Jul 20, 2011)

*amputee tortoise success story*

anyone else see this?

http://www.azcentral.com/offbeat/ar...n-amputee-tortoise-gets-artificial-wheel.html

amazing

too bad they ID the guy as an african spur thigh tort. otherwise, great story...


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: amputee tortoise success story*

Very cool story, hope that wheel last a long time


----------



## ascott (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: amputee tortoise success story*

Very very cool story....


----------



## AshleyJones (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: amputee tortoise success story*

Wow thats awesome!


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 21, 2011)

He is obviously getting used to it, but he looks pretty lively!
http://www.wsutoday.wsu.edu/pages/publications.asp?Action=Detail&PublicationID=26782&TypeID=1


----------



## Fernando (Jul 21, 2011)

_"The oldest known sulcata tortoise in captivity is 56 years old."_

Does that mean the oldest CAPTIVE bred sulcata known?


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 21, 2011)

Fernando said:


> _"The oldest known sulcata tortoise in captivity is 56 years old."_
> 
> Does that mean the oldest CAPTIVE bred sulcata known?



Hard to say, the guy might have meant 156 years old for all we know 
But I think it is kind of neat the tort can get around on grass, not just hard surfaces.


----------



## RianSeeking (Jul 21, 2011)

*Sulcata Gets A New 'Leg'*

Have we seen this?


http://www.wsutoday.wsu.edu/Pages/Publications.asp?Action=Detail&PublicationID=26782&PageID


----------



## dav3 (Jul 21, 2011)

*RE: Sulcata Gets A New 'Leg'*



RianSeeking said:


> Have we seen this?
> 
> 
> http://www.wsutoday.wsu.edu/Pages/Publications.asp?Action=Detail&PublicationID=26782&PageID



i have now very interesting


----------



## moochie (Jul 21, 2011)

*RE: Sulcata Gets A New 'Leg'*

Wow, that's pretty cool. Think of all the new nicknames possible!


----------



## bikerchicspain (Jul 21, 2011)

*Tort with wheels*

Thought I would share this with you all.


http://medgadget.com/2011/07/swivel-chair-wheel-makes-for-perfect-tortoise-leg-prosthesis.html


----------



## mctlong (Jul 21, 2011)

*RE: Tort with wheels*

awesome.


----------



## coreyc (Jul 21, 2011)

*RE: Tort with wheels*

That's cool he looks like he get around just fine


----------



## TortieLuver (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh the technology.


----------



## October (Jul 21, 2011)

*Turtle's Leg Replaced With Desk Chair Wheel*

http://www.geekologie.com/2011/07/turtles-leg-replaced-with-desk-chair-whe.php

Very cool.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 22, 2011)




----------

